# NEVE- Vieira do Minho, Braga; 16/17 Janeiro 2015



## Johnny (7 Fev 2015 às 10:02)




----------



## Johnny (7 Fev 2015 às 10:12)




----------



## Johnny (7 Fev 2015 às 10:23)

Os 1262m de altitude... Alto do Talefe, Serra da Cabreira!


----------



## Johnny (7 Fev 2015 às 10:34)




----------



## Johnny (7 Fev 2015 às 10:50)




----------



## PDias (7 Fev 2015 às 10:59)

Como sempre grandes fotos Johnny!! Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2015 às 12:04)

Boas e geladas fotos!


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 05:48)

Johnny disse:


>



 muito boas todas as fotos! Obrigado pela partilha!
Destaco a minha favorita


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2015 às 19:56)

Belíssimas Johnny!  Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## actioman (11 Fev 2015 às 22:15)

Já me tinha perguntado onde anda o  nosso colega Johnny que com o seu 4X4 aqui sempre  nos trás belas viagens ao manto branco! 

Fresquíssimas e muito boas, como já é teu apanágio! Belos acumulados aí pela zona!

Obrigado pela partilha!  E de Fevereiro não há por aí nenhumas!


----------



## Johnny (12 Fev 2015 às 11:05)

actioman disse:


> Já me tinha perguntado onde anda o  nosso colega Johnny que com o seu 4X4 aqui sempre  nos trás belas viagens ao manto branco!
> 
> Fresquíssimas e muito boas, como já é teu apanágio! Belos acumulados aí pela zona!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!  E de Fevereiro não há por aí nenhumas!




Em Fevereiro tb já há q coisa...


----------



## Johnny (12 Fev 2015 às 11:14)

Mas ainda de 16 e 17 Janeiro 2015...


----------



## Johnny (12 Fev 2015 às 11:22)




----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

04 Fevereiro 2015, Vieira do Minho, Braga:


----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2015 às 11:42)




----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2015 às 11:50)




----------



## belem (21 Fev 2015 às 21:22)

Até dá para imaginar os lobos e os Garranos a deambular por esses recortes paisagísticos!


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

Johnny disse:


> 04 Fevereiro 2015, Vieira do Minho, Braga:



Que belas fotos! Preciosas vistas do Gerês com todos aqueles agrestes cimos que nos fazem sonhar, muito obrigado pela partilha! 

Na última foto, toda a escorrência sobre as pedras está gelada?


----------

